# Videos auf einmal in schwarz-weiß



## 27b-6 (12. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

Habe ein kleines Problem: Nach der Installation von DirectX 9c (vorher war 8.1 drauf) werden plötzlich alle Videos außer AVI in schwarz-weiß abgespielt.
Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß was zu tun ist?

System: Windows XP Prof. mit SP1, Mediaplayer 10, QT-Player 6.

...und ja, ich habe schon neu gestartet!


----------



## xelix (31. Oktober 2006)

Dasselbe Problem habe ich auch


----------



## 27b-6 (31. Oktober 2006)

Moin!
Ich habe meine Grafikkartentreiber (NVIDIA) deinstalliert, neuen Treiber draufgemacht, neugestartet, dann ging wieder alles.


----------

